# LS6Rally's 2014 2LT/RS Daily



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

So i bought my Cruze just over a year ago. its a 2014 2LT/RS Auto in Black Granite Metallic. Had 12,762 Miles on it. (yes it had a Fog light out when i picked it up)





Added Autometer Oil Pressure and Boost Gauges with a DDM Spacer and ZZP Pillar



Eibach Pro-Kit Springs



Added 3k Fogs



K&N Intake with Injen 1051 Filter



Painted the Calipers red



Color matched the rear cross bar, De-badged it, and Tinted the Windows (35%)



Went to an Interceptor and a Different oil Pressure gauge to Match



Ordered a Sonic RS Steering Wheel Last night, and planning on building a set of retros soon, i hope! Then maybe some wheels. Still needs to just be my Daily, i want to start my Nova Resto/Build in the near future.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Good looking cruze! Why the sonic wheel? Never seen it, but is it that much coolah?


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

It has more pronounced hand holds and the Flat bottom. same as the Leather ZL1 wheel. i like the Alacantra ZL1 wheel, but i hear they get matted up easily, and i drive a fair amount. it was between a Sonic RS Wheel and a Chevy SS Wheel. I got a smoking deal on this, or i would've bought the SS Wheel

Sonic RS Wheel
http://www.cars.com/crp/vp/images/13chevrolet_sonic_rs/steeringwheel.jpg

Chevy SS Wheel
http://image.automotive.com/f/2014_chevrolet_ss/63611645/steering-wheel.jpg


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks really good man! Looking to get one of those wheels someday myself.


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

cool looks! good luck on the future plan with the car:go:


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Nice Cruze man! I like the upgrades you have done to it. How is it driving with the lowered springs...being in the New England area with our crappy roads? What is your driving style like? Do you have to be overly conscious of holes n bumps on the roads...like the Honda guys? 
I too, have a 70 Nova, in my garage, waiting to be built!


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful ride and very nice mods. Was thinking of doing a C7 steering wheel install. Was it difficult to get the controls on the new wheel to work? I don't have a 70 Nova, but practically grew up in one. My mom's daily driver was a 70 Nova, 2 dr, 307, turbo 350 trans, dark green, black interior. Wish I had the car today.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

203-CRUZER said:


> Nice Cruze man! I like the upgrades you have done to it. How is it driving with the lowered springs...being in the New England area with our crappy roads? What is your driving style like? Do you have to be overly conscious of holes n bumps on the roads...like the Honda guys?
> I too, have a 70 Nova, in my garage, waiting to be built!


It's not bad at all, yeah i look out for potholes, but its not anything too crazy. im surprised how well it rides, much better than my lowered Cobalt ever did.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

The Steering Wheel finally Arrived! 



I do like the C7 wheel , but i do not believe the Air Bag from our car will fit, which would mean you have to buy the bag too, and thats if all the other controls will plug in, im not sure


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

LS6rally said:


> The Steering Wheel finally Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the C7 wheel , but i do not believe the Air Bag from our car will fit, which would mean you have to buy the bag too, and thats if all the other controls will plug in, im not sure


Thanks! Looks like your new wheel is just as nice, if not nicer than the C7's. Great find!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

good looking cruze!! cool mods


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Wheel is intalled. moved the Switches from my Stock wheel over, just needed to trim some small tabs


----------



## lakemg (Dec 26, 2015)

Great job!!! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## CombatEngineerMic (Mar 4, 2017)

Could you tell me where you ordered your steering wheel from?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LS6rally said:


> planning on building a set of retros soon, i hope! Then maybe some wheels. Still needs to just be my Daily, i want to start my Nova Resto/Build in the near future.


Retros?


My first engine swap was on a 1973 Nova. Man, I still love that body style!


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice work so far, I am peaked at the 3K fogs, I am going to be putting a OEM fog light kit on my '11 ECO and thinking going 3K LED fog bulbs, what do you run and are they great in the fog/rain?
What would go with if you could/wanted to change bulbs?


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

LS6rally said:


> The Steering Wheel finally Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> I do like the C7 wheel , but i do not believe the Air Bag from our car will fit, which would mean you have to buy the bag too, and thats if all the other controls will plug in, im not sure


Ayy my man, what's the pn# on the wheel?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

.Cody said:


> Ayy my man, what's the pn# on the wheel?


Verify with them before ordering it.


Steering Wheel for 2015 Chevrolet Sonic|94780615 : GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, been awhile since i've been on here. still have the car, life has just been busy, plus the Facebook group is just quicker to get to. 

P/N for the wheel was - 94780615

Ill have to update the pics as i have organized my Photobucket a little better.

94780615

94780615

94780615[h=1]94780615[/h]

94780615


----------

